# Anyone else not baled yet?



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Still unable to make a bale yet. Curious if any of you are having the same issue. Gonna try to bale a measly 2 acres today but the odds don't look good.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Only baled 2 times so far. One was for baleage, and one was a risky decision that didn't pan out. We have a long way to go!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Have only baled few acres of baleage and had both mower tractors stuck in the field. Missed a 4 day window a few weeks back that was incorrectly forecasted for dry hay, could not even get any of my custom to do baleage as they didn't want their fields tore up.

So here we sit waiting. Maybe this weekend, 3 days good after we get 1-2 inches of rain tomorrow.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

The 7 day forecast now is rain every day besides Friday


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This region experienced a somewhat similar situation around 2013. Hay went way past ripe. It was sometime in July before I finished my first cutting. But, we went on and had a good dry second cutting of grass and all ended well as everyone in the region was in the same boat. The demand was good for the first cutting when the first frost arrived. I would not fret too much fellas, albeit it is kind of depressing with frequent rains and cloud cover. But this will pass, and you will move on, and so will the limited number of days you get to spend on this earth. Make the very best of it because you will not get a single minute back.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hayray said:


> Still unable to make a bale yet. Curious if any of you are having the same issue. Gonna try to bale a measly 2 acres today but the odds don't look good.


Here in this part of PA, 2018 was a mess and it lasted all growing season. We are still in recovery mode with shortages of feed hay and mulch hay. I did some contract trucking for larger hay farmers and the junk I was trucking for them didn't really look like hay. I made all my dry feed hay in October 2018 on my last few fields. I was very fortunate to get even that small amount with the Tedder running overtime and just a scant few days of dry weather at the end of the season.
2019 looks like a repeat so far for first cutting. Although hope is not a plan, it's about all one can have for 2nd cutting 2019. 
I'm astounded at the "climate change" we've had here in the last 1.25 years and equally astounded at how it is the opposite of what was predicted. It's not scorching hot and dry, it's very cool and extremely damp. Seems like forever since I have seen dust.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

We took advantage of a 4 day window ,6/5-6/8. Haven't dropped a stem since. Acreage baled only amounted to 10% of our total. But it was critical as it supplied our two largest customers who were running out of supply. Being able to meet their needs, only helped cement the relationship.
Currently at 23.91" YTD, normal is 11.11". 2 " more due starting Friday. We are floating. Regarding the anxiety of delayed harvest......I used to worry " they won't be happy with my hay". Thing is , it's not just my operation, it's regional, or in this years case, a huge chunk of the country. For the most part, my customers understand . It's still taxing, but after taking punches for as long as I have, you know you'll survive.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I've been taking chances since April. So far only one lot got rained on but turned out fine. I baled some Monday and last night it poured. Once again the forecast shows elevated chances of rain 8 out of 10 days.

I have some later maturing grass to do next and I hoped to be done before July but that's not looking likely. On the bright side, ripe hay will overseed the way God intended.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Haven't cut anything yet. Alfalfa is all ready to be layed down. Rain in the forecast every day for the next 8 days. Didn't rain for the last two months but now it does when we should be haying. Oh well I'm glad it'll rain as dry as we are, I'll gladly let some hay get over ripe for some moisture.

I know a few guys that don't look at the forecast, just cut when its ready. Maybe that is the right way, but I have a tough time doing it when there are good chances of rain multiple days.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

We had a tough year here last year but have had some good spells of weather this year. I can remember some year around 2005 when we did not start grass hay until late June. Just waited until the seed heads broke off and baled the understory which was pretty green. Made decent hay and like others have said, if everyone is in the same boat in your area, it works out.

second cutting og is about 12" long and waving in the breeze. Heavy rain last night, more today and severe storms are likely tomorrow when the front moves through.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have another 20ish acres of first cut to get to yet. It all looks like this or worse. We only do about 60 acres or so 3 or 4 times a year when the weather cooperates. I think most of us are in the same boat no pun intended. We had 5 inches or rain Sunday in about 3 hours, another couple of inches since then with more on the way. It will be at least another 10 days before we get any relief.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

The only way my be made hay is to cut in the rain,Ted like crazy, and run 12 lb preservative. So far so good.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

We have all but one field cut and baled. With the later maturing Timothy (vs OG), in years past we’ve been spared the rain delays most have experienced. This year it’s our turn in the barrel as thunderstorms or showers have caused us delays. Thankfully when we’ve had a window to cut, we’ve got dry hay baled. My feeling is - as long as the grass is still attached to the roots, dust and mold and washed hay ain’t going to happen. I’d rather make more mature hay than loose everything to rain - and there is a lot of hay being baled with plenty of high moisture andmold potential.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

34 rolls so far . No weather should have around 300 done by now . Hay is ruining


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

10 acres done, 45 to go--maybe get 'em done by September.

Guys up the road have been wrapping. Cut today/bale tomorrow. They've done close to 800 bales of cereal rye so far. No alfalfa or grass.

Ralph


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

3 acres done and about 35 to go


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

About 50a, done, 35 to go. Just sneaked in about 7-8 acres. First time that I have tedded hay 4 times ever. Baled last 90 bales, rain started as I pulled wagon in shed, about an hour ago. I cut this Monday morning, got sprinkle on it right after cutting. Was running 18-20%, when baling, thank goodness for CropSaver.

Larry


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not one bale of dry hay made.
250ish baleage bales 3x3x6. Made of winter kill wheat, and little grass hay too.
No good forecast
At least got the crops put in the ground.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We are going to knock down our first cutting next week sometime.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

we got 70 rounds in and then the rain came again. Now who knows when the next round will be, got 4.5in since Saturday when i left for work tonight and we had quiet a few downpours over night.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Missed my haying window as I was planting corn and beans.Seeded some alfalfa also.Not looking good next week.And looks like rain in a couple hrs on radar.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Could have made some hay earlier in the week but rest of life not cooperating. Still fixing equipment too!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive watched other people sneak a field or two out while I was planting beans, also seen numerous fields get washed for a week or better. Haven't cut any myself. Picked the wrong year I guess to turndown old hay on high ground and no-till to corn.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Look's like a possible window to sneak a few acres in cutting tomorrow morning. Good thing I got the wettest spot done (fertilizer buggy, did leave a track the other day while a spreading ).

Larry


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

hayray said:


> Still unable to make a bale yet. Curious if any of you are having the same issue. Gonna try to bale a measly 2 acres today but the odds don't look good.


Got an unexpected window in mid May and jumped on it. Was thinking the winter crop was going to be a total loss. With some luck may get a summer cutting too.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

Everyone is just starting to cut hay around here, most is going for Haylage, we cut about 15 acres for dry hay, dried OK but was a little thinner than normal for this time of year due to the cool temps we've been having


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A guy called last night at 7 pm asking if I wanted to buy 25 acres hay in windrow already.20 miles away and rain next 5 days.That was a easy NO.


----------



## Hayman7502 (Feb 26, 2019)

Able to bale June 14. Only got 1-1/2 fields baled, so that’s maybe 10% of our ground. That was the only bales made this spring. Got to break in the new Bale Baron so that was exciting! Good thing we had rain so we could tweak some things at our leisure. Did get my alfalfa planted. It’s out of the ground and looking nice! Planted that on June 4.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I knocked down about 12 acres (7acres field and 5 acres). Got 650 bales off 7 acres. Had tractor problems before I got to the five acres. Neighbor came over to loan me a JD tractor but the hydraulics wouldn’t run the Hoelscher accumulator. Ended up getting an 1” of rain on it before I got 425 bales in the barn. Waiting for the hay test come back on it, more for my curiosity. I have another 28 acres to get in. Going to try something next week. J O B is getting in the way. Hay prices are at least $1 more a small square bale this year vs last year whether it is too ripe or not. Sold the rained on hay for $4/bale.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Cut for the first time today. Hopefully baling sunday and Monday. Some wet spots we cut around, but can't wait any longer.


----------



## BlueStarFarms (Jun 22, 2019)

Here in West Central OH the hay has turned to Blah....We've had so much rain I've had to mow the pastures...The hay field is beyond any hope of some semblence of quality...The grass / legumes are almost 3' high...and yes I'm serious. The grass has gone to seed and the clover is long past flowering...Things are starting to dry out here so we'll have plenty of bales but they won't be even close to what we want / need. Hopefully the 2nd and third cuttings will be better...


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well the few bales we did get all molded thanks to all the rain. Our storage shed which is a shale floor had water come up through it and molded the bottoms of every bale we had, and they were all on pallets, We had to move the bales outside due to them starting to heat from the moisture they drew from inside the building. They were bone dry when stacked. Hopefully this week we will get some down and dried.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Baled 45 4x5's yesterday, but the ground is still very damp, causing readings in the 17-19% range.
It's amusing listening to non-farm types say "hey you have good weather today, I bet you can make a lot of hay" or, "the rain is over, when will you cut our field?"
As if the rain stops and the ground dries out immediately......

In my area, we would need 2 weeks with no rain just to get the earth dried out enough to make 16% or drier hay.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Looking to get started this week, finally, here in mid-Michigan.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Baled 45 4x5's yesterday, but the ground is still very damp, causing readings in the 17-19% range.
> It's amusing listening to non-farm types say "hey you have good weather today, I bet you can make a lot of hay" or, "the rain is over, when will you cut our field?"
> As if the rain stops and the ground dries out immediately......
> 
> In my area, we would need 2 weeks with no rain just to get the earth dried out enough to make 16% or drier hay.


Thursday I was hoeing dock and had moisture, yesterday, gone. We've had plenty of rain and no major stretches of 90s yet, but there will be hay made this week and probably plenty of it. Guess I will just have to watch second cutting grow. Still no sign of firing off at the tips due to adequate rainfall and minimal 90s.

I hear you JD, like why didn't you cut the other day when it was sunny? and hay in a day and a half when the temps are in the high 70s.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

This week looks good here.I missed the earlier window we had because of equipment problems and my not getting ready in time.Seems like everyone else got theirs up although I know they all didn't.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Made one load of small bales. Missed the window, could have had everything cut down and put up dry. But the whole time I was cutting I kept telling myself it was going to get washed, turns out it never got a drop.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayman1 said:


> Thursday I was hoeing dock and had moisture, yesterday, gone. We've had plenty of rain and no major stretches of 90s yet, but there will be hay made this week and probably plenty of it. Guess I will just have to watch second cutting grow. Still no sign of firing off at the tips due to adequate rainfall and minimal 90s.
> 
> I hear you JD, like why didn't you cut the other day when it was sunny? and hay in a day and a half when the temps are in the high 70s.


I've been making hay for a week now ~300 4x5's, but they're all high teens. Really disappointing.

Its not the hay or the weather, its the lingering ground moisture.

Just looked at rainfall in my area last last 135 years and already 2019 is 23rd all time YTD 6/21.

2018 was 12th all time.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

it will not stop raining here in Wisconsin! I dropped a small pasture last week to test my baler repair and it worked great, so now I wish I'd cut more. No good hay available anywhere, all the large squares selling at the auctions is what's left of folks cleaning out there sheds. I might have to get a semi load or two from out of state. Anybody wants to sell me a semi load or two of large squares direct and you're NOT a hay broker send me a message


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

Its looking like we have a window this week. I've got a little over 20 acres to finish first cut. It rained another 1/2" yesterday, i'm going to give it a day to dry out and start mowing. The ground is saturated but the hay is way way past mature and full of wild carrots. I've got to get it off to salvage a second cut. Probably won't get a third this year. I saw some pics of grain bins exploded in Iowa yesterday, I can't complain one bit about some ripe hay. The folks with their entire livelihood on the line, my prays go out to them.


----------



## Hayman7502 (Feb 26, 2019)

Dropped another 35-40 acres on Sunday thru today. Got a small shower on it yesterday. Stuff cut today should be rain free. Will start baling tomorrow which will be June 26. May not be the best quality but at least it will be baled and let the new growth come on. Fresh new start, am I right?

This might be the first time in over 25 years that the ol' saying of "knee high by the Fourth of July" will be true!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

We don't have much worth mowing or baling. But with no rain forecast til friday afternoon I dropped some hay today so that I could try out the new baler before going full bore. And of course the 10% chance of showers this evening turned into heavy downpours, t-storms, so my freshly mowed hay is clean now.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I finished cutting the final 28 acres yesterday. Plan on baling Friday and finish up Saturday if the rain holds off.


----------



## farmallzach (Apr 6, 2018)

It's been a real struggle for me here is South West Wisconsin, the forcast looked ok, so I cut 40 acres yesterday, wanted to cut another 60 today,, now they change the rain chances this morning to "Heavy Rain Possible" Thursday night. I always get rained on about the time my hay is ready to bale. I am lucky I got people that will by that kind of hay from me but I can't get as good of a price for it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Laid down 40 acres Monday and Tuesday with a forecast of 0%/80's, 10%/Hi 80's/90, 10%/Hi 80's/90, 10%/Hi 80's/90, 10%/Hi 80's/90, 6 days good weather so I'm a happy camper.

This morning at 5AM, forecast stays the same. At noon, forecast changed to 80% chance of T-storms beginning at 2PM. Tried baling hoping to get'r done, rolled up 14 bales but the moisture ran way too high and there was lightning on the horizon.

What a year! Crappy weather, crappy hay,

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Finally got a nice day today conditions 90*, sunny, low humidity in SE PA. Ground had a dry appearance to it on the top 1/2", but still damp if you turn the front tires hard.

Started at 12 o'clock with Rush Limbaugh's theme song on the radio. By 5;30, made 151 4x5's with my son in the raking tractor and me in the balng tractor. About 28 bales per hour. I never stopped.

First 8-10 bales were 18-19%

Next 140 bales were 14-17%.

Best baling day I can remember in years after basically baling in rain or on top of water for last 1500 bales. .


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

Finally have a window, i cut almost 24 acres yesterday. Tedding right behind the mower. They hay in one fields had turned into Daisies..........all of it way ripe. When i got home last night, there was a 60% chance of rain, we dodged it and got lucky. 50% chance today has turned into 20. Two days ago it was 10% chance for 5 days. This weather is unlike anything I've ever seen.

On a side note, my 88 year old grandpa is still getting it done. I learned from him, and now he helps me. Pretty cool, hes on the tedder.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Since this has become the weatherman can't get it right session, cut yesterday, 0 chance of rain for 3 days, spotty for saturday. Figured hay in a day almost with temps in the 90s, a slight breeze and really low humidity. Yesterday was perfect. Last night fairly low dew and the weatherman said low humidity for another day (bonus) and no chance today or friday other than up on the MD line. Ok, raked last night, tedded at 1030 to get it perfectly dry, reraked at Noon and started to bale. finished most of it, had an opening windrow in a second field. stopped for lunch and noticed the sky was getting funky looking for 0 chance. looked on the weather channel, now 40% and shower cells everywhere to the west. Black cloud rolled in but did not dump rain. Lucked out, got the last windrow and wagon in the barn. Like how do you go from absolute confidence of no rain to 40%?


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Since this has become the weatherman can't get it right session, cut yesterday, 0 chance of rain for 3 days, spotty for saturday. Figured hay in a day almost with temps in the 90s, a slight breeze and really low humidity. Yesterday was perfect. Last night fairly low dew and the weatherman said low humidity for another day (bonus) and no chance today or friday other than up on the MD line. Ok, raked last night, tedded at 1030 to get it perfectly dry, reraked at Noon and started to bale. finished most of it, had an opening windrow in a second field. stopped for lunch and noticed the sky was getting funky looking for 0 chance. looked on the weather channel, now 40% and shower cells everywhere to the west. Black cloud rolled in but did not dump rain. Lucked out, got the last windrow and wagon in the barn. Like how do you go from absolute confidence of no rain to 40%?


You're making me nervous...????


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> Since this has become the weatherman can't get it right session, cut yesterday, 0 chance of rain for 3 days, spotty for saturday. Figured hay in a day almost with temps in the 90s, a slight breeze and really low humidity. Yesterday was perfect. Last night fairly low dew and the weatherman said low humidity for another day (bonus) and no chance today or friday other than up on the MD line. Ok, raked last night, tedded at 1030 to get it perfectly dry, reraked at Noon and started to bale. finished most of it, had an opening windrow in a second field. stopped for lunch and noticed the sky was getting funky looking for 0 chance. looked on the weather channel, now 40% and shower cells everywhere to the west. Black cloud rolled in but did not dump rain. Lucked out, got the last windrow and wagon in the barn. Like how do you go from absolute confidence of no rain to 40%?


They practice that in a state to your west (KY) and proceed east. Just wait for them to fine tune it and actually get two tenths. 

Shelia


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Not so lucky here. Mowed into 30% chance on day 3 and got rained out before finishing raking. Storm popped up right on us. Hay almost dried out after a couple of hours, then rained again. Now to try and salvage something tomorrow before more rain on Saturday.


----------



## Ohio Bale Dragger (May 26, 2019)

OhioHay said:


> Not so lucky here. Mowed into 30% chance on day 3 and got rained out before finishing raking. Storm popped up right on us. Hay almost dried out after a couple of hours, then rained again. Now to try and salvage something tomorrow before more rain on Saturday.


I am in Licking Co and it has been absolutely ridiculous.

My buddy lost 110 acres today to the <20% chance of rain forecast.

They dropped it Tuesday and we're going to roll it this evening, just as they were hooking up the balers they got pounded by rain.

Hang on to what you can salvage, at this rate people will be buying our lawn clippings come February.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> You're making me nervous...


Sorry about that rain, could see a big red bullseye coming on map towards Harrisonburg from out your way


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

RockyHill said:


> They practice that in a state to your west (KY) and proceed east. Just wait for them to fine tune it and actually get two tenths.
> 
> Shelia


Oh Swell Shelia, you hone them on the JV team and then they come up here for the varsity when they really know how to lead us astray!


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I ran a couple bales through my baler to make sure the knotters were going to work. Looks like they are, so now I am waiting for night to bale.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Cut for he first time today, making baleage anyways. Even the light ground in town is wetter than I'd like. Planted last fall, like 99.9% alfalfa, its not even going to dry enough today too make wet hay. Freaking humid here, I'm ready for October already. Changed clothes twice yesterday.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

RockyHill said:


> They practice that in a state to your west (KY) and proceed east. Just wait for them to fine tune it and actually get two tenths.
> 
> Shelia


Shelia, seems they can't follow your directions very well , some headed North, but only dumped 0.65". :angry: The only good news is all my 1st cutting is off and fertilizer was applied yesterday, the bad part all that rain was way too fast to even begin to soak in much, so lower spots will be over fertilized, while the higher spots are shorted.. 

Larry


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

10 day showed pretty good for Saturday thru the 4th of July thinking we could start cutting first crop on Saturday we got dumped on 2 and 3/4 inches this morn and pretty good chance again on Sunday. Got beef cows with calves and a few horses and the barn is getting empty.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm bush hogging my last 10 acres tomorrow, it got too ripe. I did have the option to sell 4x5's for $15 but the offer was too low to make the effort and lose the nutrient value. It will do it some good to have a good rest and reseed nature's way. So I will officially say I'm done with first cutting.


----------



## Jimbob_walker (Dec 31, 2017)

I just finished up most of my first cut. Did 90 wrapped rounds memorial day weekend and did 137 dry rounds this weekend with 47 custom bales last night. We finally have some dust here. Hay cost is high and frustration is higher. I was surprised that there wasn't many hay fields cut near me this weekend.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Another tale of woe:

Cut some OG and fescue acres Monday, baled Thursday--OG a touch high moisture but not bad. OG yield ran just under 2 tpa (I'm impressed!); way over the edge for feed quality, but better than feeding snowballs. Fescue near perfect!

Cut some more OG acres Tuesday, checked Friday--marginal to high moisture. Thought I'd push it and put acid on. Baled 5 bales--all running 25+% moisture. Quit!. Ran the tedder over the windrows to blow them apart. 4:30, .4" rain. This field has super high yield (guessing over 2tpa)--had to narrow the rake down just to rake it and then the windrows where still about all the baler could handle!.

As they say: It's a blessing (superb yields) and a curse (can't get it dry).

Anybody need some bedding hay?

Ralph


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

we cut two fields thursday as the forecast ws 20% chance, Got it dried friday and a storm hit, got it tethed and raked saturday nice and dry, went to get the baler and it opens up, 20% chance of rain, well almost an inch later after it rained all afternoon and night. Now to be dry for the next two days high near 90 gonna try and get some new stuff cut and dried think the other two fields are wasted, this year is horrible. Wish i would have become a weatherman 100% failure rate and get to keep your job.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I dropped some hay Thursday afternoon, I stopped after only cutting a title bit. The ground was so wet. Figured I’d get it off today but the forecast changed overnight and so I tried baling this morning, but it still had so much moisture it wouldn’t go through the baler and even the knotters told me I was screwed and wouldn’t tie. Then at 11am the storm rolled through. At least there’s not that much down so I’m not losing a lot.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

got the latest start ever first bale 6/29 as of today 135 acres baled and another 100+ to go need a couple of good days to finish first cutting yields have been good but quality is not great. Demand for hay in this area is very strong and prices are holding


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Well the last 4 weeks I have been able to get a lot of hay up, maybe almost caught up. Prices and demand in my area are good.. I think there is a lot of wet first cutting from what Ian hearing so winter should be good for selling hay


----------



## Hay2019 (Jul 26, 2019)

Do you know someone who needs grass hay? I have 30 acres of hay that needs to cut and bale in Columbus ms, it has been cut twice a year for 5 years if you come cut and bale you can have for $1.00 a bale.I do have pictures if interested.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

hayray said:


> Well the last 4 weeks I have been able to get a lot of hay up, maybe almost caught up. Prices and demand in my area are good.. I think there is a lot of wet first cutting from what Ian hearing so winter should be good for selling hay


Yeah, I'll be finishing the last 25 acres of first cut today (fingers crossed, they're calling for 30% chance of thunderstorms), then time to turn around and start second cut.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Last bale of 1st cut yesterday July 27. Over mature but had a beautiful week - lower temperatures and humidity.

Shelia


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Finished first cutting yesterday. Don't think I'll have much of a second cutting at this point. Might be a good time to replant the field instead.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Still plugging away at 1st cutting. Down to 83 acres to go. Have made a little 2nd. Over 2200 bales made so far between 4x4.5 rounds and 3x3 squares. Hard to believe how wet it still is. Had the round baker stuck on Friday. A truck and trailer stuck on Saturday. Cut several tracks with the big square. Land lord said in the 40 years he has been on that farm, he had never seen it so wet.


----------

